# Starting battery question



## AltamahaRed (Nov 14, 2018)

Hey guys. I just bought a new Group 24 starting battery for my 2000 Johnson 25hp electric start tiller outboard 2 weeks ago. After I bought it I hooked it up and ran it on the hose for about 10 minutes. Today was the first day was I able to get out so I decided to run it on the hose before heading to the ramp. Low and behold it was dead as can be. The only thing on this battery is the outboard and lights that have a switch for emergencies. What can cause a battery like this to die? Is there any sort of draw from the motor I'm not aware of?

Additional info: I replaced the battery because the previous owner had a group 27 car battery on it. I ran this battery for about 5 months and never had a problem until 2 weeks ago when it just suddenly died the same way. I wanted to replace it with a marine battery anyway so I really didnt think much about why it died at the time.


----------



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

Do you own a multimeter?


----------



## AltamahaRed (Nov 14, 2018)

southerncannuck said:


> Do you own a multimeter?


I do.


----------



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

Take off one of the battery terminals. Then check for continuity between the two battery cables. There should be none. I suspect that you will find some continuity. If you do try to find the circuit that is shorting out by pulling one fuse at the time until you find the bad circuit.

If I were to guess I’d be suspicious of a wire that got pinched or corrosion in a switch.


----------



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

southerncannuck said:


> Take off one of the battery terminals. Then check for continuity between the two battery cables. There should be none. I suspect that you will find some continuity. If you do try to find the circuit that is shorting out by pulling one fuse at the time until you find the bad circuit.
> 
> If I were to guess I’d be suspicious of a wire that got pinched or corrosion in a switch.


I should add that in most applications the battery terminals will have two wires on each. One feeds the engine and the other feeds the systems. That way if needed you can isolate the boat or the engine as the problem.


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

Im having some of the same issues just changed my 5 year old battery and installed new blue top. Seems like i have a short somewhere cause i have the same symptoms


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Terminals will glaze over really quick , sand connections , add dielectric grease before putting back together. Need a battery disconnect,even if you just disconnect the battery lead


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

On/off switch will prevent parasitic draw on the battery.


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

i have an battery on off switch. took a terminal off its holding charge


----------

